# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Thiên Đường Bảo sơn ( Baoson paradise ) - Khu du lịch gần Hà Nội

## hangnt

_Add: Km 8, Láng Hòa Lạc ( An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội ) Cách siêu thị BigC 5km_

- Đây là khu vui chơi có thể nói là lớn nhất miền Bắc với hơn 40 hạng mục công trình giải trí đa dạng.
- Địa điểm lý tưởng cho : cắm trại, sinh hoạt ngoại khóa, du lịch theo nhóm, nghỉ ngơi cuối tuần, và cả các chương trình hội thảo...




- Đến đây bạn có thể

_+ Ăn gì ?:_ Hình thức tiệc “ đi chợ “ ( tiền đổi thành coupon để mua đồ ăn áp dụng vào những ngày cuối tuần và ngày lễ) , tiệc mâm và buffet, thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của 3 miền Bắc, Trung, Nam

_+Chơi gì:_

- Sáng : Xem múa rồng lân, đi xe điện, xem múa rối nước, ca nhạc truyền thống, múa rối nước...
- Trưa : Tham quan các làng nghề, tham quan khu sinh thái : vườn chim, vườn thượng uyển, bảo tàng bướm., tham quan khu phố cổ, uống trà đá, ăn chè ^^…
- Tối : xem biểu diễn nhạc nước laser

Các trò chơi ( từ 5k - 30 k ) như: đi tàu cao tốc, săn thú qua núi, đu quay, khám phá nhà ma ( thử thì biết ^^), xem phim 4D ( cảm giác như được..chết trong phim ), video game...
+ Nghỉ : tại các khu nhà sàn Mường - Khu Làng nghề, xịn hơn thì có khách sạn để ngủ qua đêm

Trong đó, khu du lịch văn hóa là nơi quy tụ và tái hiện những nét đặc sắc của văn hóa VN trên các phương tiện kiến trúc, nghệ thuật, bao gồm khu phố cổ, khu làng nghề, khu ẩm thực....

_1. Khu phố cổ:_

Với diện tích 5000m2, khu phố cổ nhằm tái hiện lại cuộc sống sinh hoạt của người dân Hà Nội cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20. Đây là nét độc đáo của công viên với hơn 20 căn nhà liền kề, được thiết kế và xây dựng theo kiến trúc Hà Nội xưa cổ. 

Mỗi căn nhà sẽ là các cửa hàng trưng bày và kinh doanh sản phẩm truyền thống được sắp xếp đảm bảo sự kết hợp hài hòa tạo nên cảnh tượng sinh động về Hà Nội xưa.

Khu vực phố cổ được ngăn cách với phần còn lại của công viên bằng cổng ra vào mang kiến trúc cổng Ô Quan Chưởng. 

Các sản phẩm được trưng bày và kinh doanh trong khu phố cổ bao gồm:

- Nhà trưng bày về Hà Nội
- Tiệm ảnh
- Tranh đá quý
- Quán cà phê cổ
- Cửa hàng đồng hồ kính bút
- Cửa hàng chim cá cảnh
- Cửa hàng đồ gốm
- Cửa hàng đồ giả cổ
- Cửa hàng đồ đồng
- Cửa hàng sơn mài
- Cửa hàng tơ lụa
- Cửa hàng thuốc bắc
- Cửa hàng tẩm quất, hát ả đào
- Cửa hàng hàng bạc
- Cửa hàng nhạc cụ dân tộc
- Cửa hàng ô mai, bánh mứt kẹo dân tộc
- Nhà thành hoàng


Đặc biệt, phố cổ sẽ là nơi tập trung các họat động sinh hoạt và kinh doanh tại vỉa hè, tái hiện nét văn hóa Hà Nội xưa với các món ăn dân dã đậm chất Hà Nội. Khu phố cổ không chỉ là nơi bảo tồn kiến trúc độc đáo của Hà Nội xưa mà còn bảo tồn di sản văn hóa tinh thần về lịch sử của một Hà Nội ngàn năm văn hiến, giúp cho du khách, những người muốn hoài niệm về một Hà Nội xưa có thể thưởng ngoạn, thưởng thức những món ăn, những dịch vụ đã từng có trong lịch sử của Hà Nội và còn nguyên giá trị sử dụng cho đến ngày nay.

_2. Khu làng nghề truyền thống VN:_

Với diện tích 10.000m2, nơi đây hội tụ và tái hiện 15 làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng nhất VN từ quy trình sản xuất, chế tác đến phong cảnh, bối cảnh làm ra chúng. Các ngôi nhà trong làng nghề là những ngôi nhà cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20 với cây đa, giếng nước, đình làng đem lại cho khách tham quan cảm giác thú vị và độc đáo.

Khu làng nghề được chia theo các phân khu tương ứng với từng nghề đặc trưng. Theo đó, mỗi căn nhà trong khu vực đều là nơi tổ chức thao diễn sản xuất trực tiếp, trong đó, du khách có thể tham gia trực tiếp vào quá trình sản xuất; là nơi trưng bày sản phẩm cũng như bán hàng trực tiếp cho khách tham quan. 

Các sản phẩm đưa vào trưng bày giới thiệu trong khu làng nghề bao gồm:

- Làng nghề dệt vải lụa Vạn Phúc
- Làng nghề tranh đá quý
- Làng nghề gốm Phù Lãng
- Làng nghề vàng bạc đá quý
- Làng nghề song mây
- Làng nghề gốm
- Làng nghề gỗ chạm khảm
- Làng nghề gò đúc đồng
- Làng nghề nhuộm thổ cẩm sáp người Dao
- Làng nghề dệt thổ cẩm dân tộc Thái
- Làng nghề túi mỹ nghệ
- Làng nghề khảm gỗ
- Làng nghề thêu ren
- Làng nghề giả cổ




_3. Khu ẩm thực:_

Với diện tích 5000m2 khu ẩm thực được bố trí làm hai khu vực: Khu nhà sàn và nhà cổ được bố trí trong không gian đẹp. Nơi đây giới thiệu các món ăn đặc trưng của ba miền Bắc, Trung, Nam và các món ăn châu Á khác.

Nhà hàng nhà hát là một mô hình kiến trúc tổng hợp, nơi giao thoa giữa nghệ thuật ẩm thực và nghệ thuật biểu diễn nghệ thuật đặc sắc. Với một không gian rộng lớn, trang trí nội ngoại thất thể hiện đẳng cấp trong văn hóa, kiến trúc, nhà hàng nhà hát sẽ rất thích hợp cho những buổi dạ tiệc đặc biệt.

Khu chợ quê bao gồm 31 ki-ốt giới thiệu những món quà xưa Hà Nội được ưa chuộng nhất và mang đậm sắc văn hóa VN như phở, bánh tôm, bánh cuốn nhân thịt, bún chả, bánh giò...




Công viên Thiên đường Bảo Sơn còn có các khu du lịch sinh thái, thế giới đại dương thu nhỏ, khu vườn Thượng uyển, vườn bướm... với nhiều nét trưng bày đặc sắc khác. Bên cạnh đó là khu vui chơi giải trí, gồm các trò chơi có cảm giác mạnh, như rồng thép, đu quay vòng tròn, đu quay cưỡi ngựa 2 tầng, khu vũ trụ tàu Discovery, ô tô xuyên núi... Khu chiếu phim 4 chiều và khu biểu diễn công cộng, khu bể bơi với công nghệ giải trí hiện đại, phục vụ bốn mùa; khu siêu thị là nơi trưng bày các sản phẩm của VN và của các hãng nổi tiếng trên thế giới.

Dưới đây là ảnh một số hạng mục của Công viên đang được gấp rút thi công:

Được biết, tổng vốn đầu tư cho dự án này vào khoảng 100 triệu đô la Mỹ. Dự án dự kiến sẽ được thu hồi vốn trong vòng 15 năm. Chủ đầu tư của công trình là Tập đoàn Bảo Sơn - Cty cổ phần Tập đoàn Đầu tư xây dựng và du lịch Bảo Sơn. Sau khi đưa vào hoạt động, Bảo Sơn Paradise sẽ thu hút khoảng 10.000 khách trong và ngoài nước tham quan mỗi ngày. Cũng với dự án đầu tư nói trên, Bảo Sơn Paradise còn tạo ra khoảng 15.000 vị trí làm việc, từ người lãnh đạo, nhân viên chuyên ngành có trình độ cao đến các nhân viên lao động phổ thông.




Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Mituot

Nghe thiên đường này lâu rồi mà giờ mới nhìn thấy ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nghe nói thiên đường bảo sơn bây giờ nhìn đẹp lắm
Nhưng mà mình nhìn cũng bt mà ^^

----------


## luonloconcacanh

mình không thấy ấn tượng lắm

----------


## Meoluoi9x

NNhìn cũng đẹp nhưng chư tới mực thiên đường  :cuoi1: 
Đây nhìn toàn nhân tạo mình thích khám phá những chỗ tự nhiên hơn

----------


## lunas2

hình ảnh đầu tiên đẹp

----------


## cuongndgt

hì..nghe nói nhìu mà chưa đc đến lần nào.. có dịp dẫn e nào đi tới đó mới đc.

----------


## h20love

nhìn hoàng tráng k bít thế nào, hnao đi mới dc

----------

